# Western plow controllers



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

3 controllers.
1 for v plows or wideout. 4 pin
2 for straight blades, uni or ultra. 6 pin
All 3 work
$425.00 for all 3.
Will seperate but price per controller will go up.
Email if pics needed [email protected]


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

That’s a fantastic price. Where were you last November?!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Haha. Just decided to let these go.

And they are sold.


----------

